# Gran Habano Habano Robusto Cigar Review - a solid smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Construction was excellent. Draw was a little tight, but not bad. The flavor wasn't complex, but was nice. There was a clean tobacco taste with som...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Habano Robusto Cigar Review - a solid smoke


----------

